# Cameco - CCO - Mine just shut down - time to invest?



## cevans (Mar 3, 2016)

Hello all,

Anyone have any insights on Cameco? its been a bit a rollercoaster...thinking it might be time to purchase a few shares 

Cheers,


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*If I bought this ...*

*... I would place a mental stop just below the Feb 2016 low (~14.50)*

Note: the horizontal dashed lines approximate the EBV lines from *ModelPrice *app on Facebook.
EBV lines change with new data.


free photo hosting


----------



## cevans (Mar 3, 2016)

up 5.94% ....on my watch list


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

Might be, or might not be. I have a longterm loss on this company, but I'm thinking of buying more to reduce my ACB. Will it work? WTFS.


----------



## Tourist9394 (Jun 11, 2015)

Just brought after it reached new low at $10.62. Tax will be an issue like SNC-Lavalin. Optimistic about future prices of uranium.


----------

